# Bimmerfest 2010 = Diesel Perspective



## RoBMWED (Aug 3, 2007)

Just a few notes from the Rosebowl Yesterday !

Weather was perfect ! Large asphalt parking lot could have used more shade. Bring tent or sunbrellas next time.

Met Jon S. - founder of bimmerfest. Very down to earth guy. He was everywhere over-seeing the event, making announcements and making certain that everything went well. He obviously enjoys these gatherings - and he truly appreciates all of the participants on the board as well as the sponsors, advertisers and volunteers.

He even helped purchase bikes for needy kids, by arranging for a raffle to raise money at the event. 

Plenty of booths to visit, covering just about anything a MOD'er would want to buy. Lots of food, plenty of beverages. 

Getting into the Rose Bowl was rather convoluted. Took almost two hours to come in from the north. Equity of movement was not present.

Not a lot of diesels there. Stugots brought his Stealth Beauty. We had ours there. I walked, drove and oggled everywhere and those were the only two that I saw.

There were BMWs everywhere. I think there was a Steam Powered BMW, but I'm not sure. I did hear the train horn it used.

The Bentley sponsored Maintenance for Late Models BMWs presentation was interesting - made me feel sorry for those BMW benzine owners. No Diesel Bentley book available yet. They don't have enough data to present one.

Stugots probably found something that could MOD a diesel. and Trident Frog ???


----------



## Neutrinolad (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks for the update. Sounds like a lot of fun being with so many BMW enthusiasts!


----------



## ghughes20 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sounds cool. Did many BMW owners express intest in your ride?


----------



## TridentFrog (Apr 8, 2010)

I was there, caught the pack as they were leaving down the 74 towards the 15 and headed to the Bowl. I think I saw your white d while making our way there. Along with an M3 that suffered a rear end hit. Lost a lot of folks in the drive though. Once there, I did not see any d's. Asked some vendors what they had diesel drivers to offer but seems like our cars are still relatively new. Some things are still in the R&D stages.


----------



## RoBMWED (Aug 3, 2007)

*Not many of us 'd' Folks there !*



TridentFrog said:


> I was there, caught the pack as they were leaving down the 74 towards the 15 and headed to the Bowl. I think I saw your white d while making our way there. Along with an M3 that suffered a rear end hit. Lost a lot of folks in the drive though. Once there, I did not see any d's. Asked some vendors what they had diesel drivers to offer but seems like our cars are still relatively new. Some things are still in the R&D stages.


TF -

Looked everywhere for you (including the canal - just in case you really were bz-deep). Nary a sign - no fin tracks, no water spots - nothing... Excellent !!!

Stugots was in BFE - and I was on the furthest border of BFE's furthest neighbor - along a chainlink fence. Even the blue jacket parking guides didn't come out there.

I did find the car that rear-ended the M3. Not how you want your bimmers to breed. It's just unnatural.

It was still a lot of fun. Some of those rides no longer resembled BMWs. Sometimes I thought that I had passed into the car caricature world.

To paraphrase, Principal Ed Rooney's Secretary, Grace, all the trackers, mod'ers, builders, tech'ers, geeks, dweebs, greasers, they all seemed to think that bimmerfest 10 was a righteous dude.

We just got home an hour ago. We had to stop off at: Simi Valley Pt II, Hwy 101/Coastal Hwy, Big Sur, Hearst Castle, Monterey, Cannery Row, San Jose, Winchester House, Harry & Davids, and about fourteen Carl's Jrs.

Hummers, G-38, 'Tangs, Challengers/Chargers -- well, all of those and lots more got a little "taste of the Torque" marinated in Diesel on the way back.

I did ask Jon S. where the Diesel Enclave was at - and he said that he would have to arrange one for Bimmerfest XI ! More 'ds got to show up, tho' !!


----------



## RoBMWED (Aug 3, 2007)

*Not to me......*



ghughes20 said:


> Sounds cool. Did many BMW owners express intest in your ride?


ghughes20 -

We actually were walking all over the grounds - and there were no notes on the car. Most of the interest was directed towards the heavily mod'd cars or the classics. We didn't stick around our car much.

Without a placard announcing our 335d model designation, no one would know that it was a diesel. The front end was pointed towards the crowd. We were instructed to back in, so the '335d' was not visible to passers-by.


----------

